# My goals in the future



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

1.I would like to be able to manage a retail shop by 35,Learn management skills.

2.I would like to recover from Mental illnesses in the future.Which means living a normal life without need to depend on psychiatric medication

3.I hope to get married and have my own family.Hopefully married in 3 years time

4.I want to work to be a happier and positive person

5.I want to play football better,learn and perservere playing


----------



## Anatoles (Oct 5, 2017)

How you plan to realize these goals,you have a solid plan,are you motivated enough and willing to do anything it takes to get there.....
I can name a bunch of things i want for y future,but if i have no plan or i'm not seriously motivated to realize them it's kinda worthless imho,speaking from experience.

It's still good you still have some things you would like to achieve,good luck:wink2:


----------



## Downy (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice. Football as in gridiron or soccer or AFL?


----------



## danibrittany (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah, you do that!
You have kept it short and simple.
I hope those goals realize. Good luck!


----------



## Louis Wang (Jun 15, 2018)

Awesome! All of your goals are realistic and feasible. For me, I hope to form my own family in the coming 3 years and do exercise every day.


----------

